# Topics > Arts > Music >  Sonic Robots, musical robot instruments, MR-808 robot sound installation, Moritz Simon Geist, Dresden, Germany

## Airicist

Website - sonicrobots.com

sonicrobots.com/Project/mr-808-interactive

youtube.com/Sonicrobots

vimeo.com/sonicrobots

twitter.com/sonicrobots

Founder - Moritz Simon Geist

----------


## Airicist

MR-808 mechanic drum robot live at CYNETART 2012
January 11, 2013




> Science Fiction Children & Moritz Simon Geist live at CYNETART Dresden Hellerau 2012
> 
> The MR-808 is the first drum robot that reproduces the drum sounds of the 80s - in the real world! The robot installation MR-808 is a replica of the famous 1980s electronic drum machine TR-808 – with robots playing the drum sounds by Moritz Simon Geist.
> 
> Instruments used:
> MR-808 - mechanic sound robot (all drums, miced)
> A mechanic relay controlled via arduino (bass sound)
> Gameboy - Arduinoboy hardware (8 bit chiptune sound)
> Everything was programmed in Ableton, only equing and compression has been applied.

----------


## Airicist

Glitch Robot 

Published on Mar 23, 2015




> "Glitch Robot" is a robotic music instrument dedicated to glitch sounds. Sounds from the in-between of error and prediction, little sounds that are amplified, small sounds made big. The installation uses old hard disks, metallic tongues, relays and other mechanic devices to create sound textures that are used in electronic music - with robots!
> 
> Dates of release: Sept. 2014.
> Crew: Moritz Simon Geist (Concept + Realization), Sebastian Piatza, Claudia Lill.

----------


## Airicist

Sonicrobots - Live @ ICAS Festival 2015

Published on Sep 25, 2015




> Sonic Robots playing live at the ICAS festival in Dresden 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sonic Robots Mapping Festival Interview

Published on Sep 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"The MR-808 is a robotic drum “synthesizer”"

by Arduino Team
September 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sonic Robots - automatic drums

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Small installation with Clipon Actuators. Made together with http://www.drumdoktor.de/ for the Drum and Bass Festival Dresden 2016

----------


## Airicist

Moritz Simon Geist - Robotic Electronic Music

Published on Mar 24, 2018




> The future of electronic music - with robots
> 
> Showcase from Moritz Simon Geist, key figure in the field of R.E.M., Robotic Electronic Music. 
> 
> Moritz is a musicologist, robotics engineer, and self-proclaimed mad scientist of DIY robotic noisery!

----------


## Airicist

Making techno with music robots

Published on Sep 10, 2018




> New sounds from the future! This video of Robotic Electronic Music (R.E.M) was shot using only music robots, mechanics and physical sound devices. Everything you hear and see comes from robots. No syntheziser,  samplers or CGI added! We want to show a futuristic way of creating music - without synthezisers, but with robots in the real world!

----------

